# [SOLVED] Slow rates with SCP

## fabien29200

Hello !

I have came back to Gentoo since a few weeks and I am very pleased with it.

I am now planning to duplicate the installation on the other PCs of the house.

But I am experiencing a weird issue.

When I am trying to transfer a file to the other PC (Ubuntu 11.10) with scp the rate is slow.

I can't get over 750 kB/s. When I start an Ubuntu live CD on my PC, I can transfer up to 30 MB/s to the same PC.

On the other side (Ubuntu -> Gentoo) the rate is even worse : 500 kB/s.

When I am at 750 kB/s (Gentoo -> Ubuntu), the CPU consumption of SSH is 1 or 2% on both PCs.

I tried disabling the firewall but no change.

I have no clue for now, and you ?

I saw other SSH rates problems on the forum, but it is normally corrected in openssh 6.0_p1-r1 which is the version I have. So I assume this is a new problem.

Thanks for help !Last edited by fabien29200 on Sun Jun 17, 2012 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Etal

There have been issues with the latest openssh: bug 414401

You could try either building with the "hpn" flag turned off, or downgrade to 5.9.

----------

## Jaglover

SCP problems aside, there are better ways to share files on LAN. I'd use NFS. Also, you can use FEATURES="buildpkg" to build binaries in your master and FEATURES="getbinpkg" in your clients.

----------

## fabien29200

@Etal : set -hpn to package.use, reemerge and rates back to 34 MB/s.  Thanks for the trick.

Weird that the high performance flag divides rates by 40 ...

@Jaglover : exactly what I have planned  :Wink: 

This is totally off the initial subject, but do you know a way to handle configuration files in a Gentoo network ? 

That etc-update in network machines simply do what has been done on the master ?

----------

## Jaglover

Not sure how to answer this question. You can use quickpkg --include-config=y foo (where foo can be a set) to build packages with config files from master. Most of the time it's probably best to build binary packages with default conf and run dispatch-conf after installing them on clients, can be conveniently done over SSH from your favorite chair.

----------

